# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal:wonden aan penis

## spookje

hallo, 
Ik heb een vraagje over het volgende.
Ik heb zelf een mirena spiraal en die bevalt me eigenlijk prima.
Nu is het zo dat mijn vriend vrij fors geschapen is en daardoor regelmatig tegen de baarmoederwand aankomt.
Nu heeft hij allemaal kleine venijnige wondjes aan zijn schacht, komt dat doordat hij tegen mijn spiraal aankomt?
Of is dat heel raar gedacht?

----------


## Tazaa

lijkt mij niet echt... je spiraaltje zit toch echt wat verder naar binnen, de touwtjes kan wel dat hij die raakt, maar of je daar gewond door kan raken??
toen ik spiraal had had mijn man daar geen last van, of ooit gevoeld...
misschien een voelen met zijn vingers of hij je spiraal voelt dan heb je meer wetenschap??

----------


## michelle1986

hallo,

ik had ook een spiraaltje en mijn vriend had hier ook last van.
bij mij was het zo dat ze de touwtjes die aan het spiraaltje vast zitten
niet kort genoeg zijn afgeknipt.
ik raad je aan om daarom contact op te nemen met je huisarts
en die kan ze zo een stukje verder af knippen.

succes ermee.
groetjes

----------

